
Are High Profile CEOs Effective? - timr
http://watchmojo.com/web/blog/index.php/2008/06/08/are-high-profile-ceos-effective/
======
lakeeffect
If not ingrained in the company theory and practice or if they do not strive
to be ingrained they are nothing more than high paid figure heads.

